# Was ist der Unterschied zwischen xsd und xs?



## babuschka (27. Jan 2010)

Was ist der Unterschied zwichen xsd und nur xs? Was sagt uns xsd und was xs? Was für Sinn und Zweck haben die? Bitte um kurze Erklärung vielen Dank!

Beispiel: xsd

[XML]<xsd:schema xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"
    targetNamespace="http://xml.netbeans.org/schema/pgm2"
    xmlns:tns="http://xml.netbeans.org/schema/pgm2"
    elementFormDefault="qualified">

    <xsd:element name="Auto">
        <xsd:complexType>
            <xsd:sequence>
                <xsd:element name="Nachname" type="xsd:string"/>
                <xsd:element name="Vorname" type="xsd:string"></xsd:element>
                <xsd:element name="Kennzeichen" type="xsd:KennzeichenAufteilung"></xsd:element>
            </xsd:sequence>
        </xsd:complexType>
    </xsd:element>

    <xsd:simpleType name="KennzeichenAufteilung">
        <xsd:restriction>
            <xsdattern value="[A-Z]{1+}-d{1+}"/>
        </xsd:restriction>>
    </xsd:simpleType>
</xsd:schema>[/XML]

Beispiel: xs

[XML]<xs:schema xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"
    targetNamespace="http://xml.netbeans.org/schema/Lager"
    xmlns:tns="http://xml.netbeans.org/schema/Lager"
    elementFormDefault="qualified">

<xs:group name="Büchergruppe">
<xs:complexType>
<xs:sequence>
<xs:element name="autor" Type="xs:String">
<xs:element name="titel" Type="xs:String">
<xs:element name="isbnnr" Type="xs:Bestellnrtyp">
</xs:sequence>
</xs:complexType>
</xs:group>

<xs:simpleType name="Bestellnrtyp">
<xs:restriction>
<xsattern value="[A-Z]{2}\d{5}"/>
</xs:restriction>>
</xs:simpleType>

</xs:schema>[/XML]


----------



## Gast2 (27. Jan 2010)

Es gibt keinen. Ist halt der Namespace Prefix, der ist im Endefekt frei wählbar.  Du mußt lediglich anhand einer URI Referenz den Namespace deklarieren. Bei xs und xsd ist es in beiden Fällen XML Schema


----------



## eRaaaa (27. Jan 2010)

Hier(in der zweiten SchemaDatei) scheinen allerdings aber noch gewaltige Fehler zu sein, unter anderem dann auch

1.)
<xs:schema xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"

2.)
wieder Umlaute !

3.)
<xs:element name="autor" Type="xs:String"/>
<xs:element name="titel" Type="xs:String"/>
<xs:element name="isbnnr" Type="xs:Bestellnrtyp"/>

oder? ;D

/edit
4.)
Type="xs:Bestellnrtyp"

Müsste das nicht wieder ohne Präfix stehen? Gehört ja schließlich nicht zu diesem Namensraum oder? (weiß es ehrlich gesagt gerade selber nicht)


----------



## babuschka (27. Jan 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Hier(in der zweiten SchemaDatei) scheinen allerdings aber noch gewaltige Fehler zu sein, unter anderem dann auch
> 
> 1.)
> <xs:schema xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"
> ...



Danke für die Hinweise! Sind die jetzt so richtig?

[XML]<xsd:schema xmlns:xs="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"[/XML]

[XML]<xs:schema xmlns:xs="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"[/XML]


----------



## babuschka (27. Jan 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Hier(in der zweiten SchemaDatei) scheinen allerdings aber noch gewaltige Fehler zu sein, unter anderem dann auch
> 
> 1.)
> <xs:schema xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"
> ...



Danke für die Hinweise! Sind die jetzt so richtig?

[XML]<xsd:schema xmlns:xs="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"[/XML]

[XML]<xs:schema xmlns:xs="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"[/XML]


----------



## babuschka (27. Jan 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Hier(in der zweiten SchemaDatei) scheinen allerdings aber noch gewaltige Fehler zu sein, unter anderem dann auch
> 
> 1.)
> <xs:schema xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"
> ...



so müsste es schon stimmen also mit Präfix. Weil das der Prof gemacht hatte, müsste es schon so stimmen


----------

